# Damon



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

This has just made my day even worse. 

Damon, I'm so sorry! There's a wave going on. I don't know what happened! You were fine. 

I do know that I am frustrate beyond belief and that I will not be getting any new bettas any time soon. 

R.I.P Damon, love you. </3


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Damon.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

RIP Damon.  I'm sorry, Betta Slave.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry BS. That really sucks... RIP, Damon.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh No!!!!! D;> Muds and now Damon?!?!?!?!? This isn't fair!!! ]; I'm so sorry BS!!!!! *hugs* He's resting in Heaven now! <3


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone. 

WWITB333- Yeah, I know! Grr. My Gorillaz bettas do not seem to have much luck. -.-'


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Damon.


----------

